# Schwarz/Weiss drucken nicht möglich ?



## zyntex (16. Oktober 2010)

*Schwarz/Weiss drucken nicht möglich ?*

Nabend,
ich möchte gerne mit Office 2010 ein Dokument drucken welches farbige Bilder enthält.

Es soll in s/w gedruckt werden.

Wenn ich nun in Office auf "Datei >> Drucken >> Druckeigenschaften" gehe kann ich zwar die Papierqualität einstellen, jedoch nicht wie bei meinem alten Drucker s/w.

Bei meinem Drucker handelt es sich um den "HP Deskjet 3050".

Wäre für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar


----------



## iRaptor (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Weiss drucken nicht möglich ?*

Siehe Screenshot im Anhang.

Lg


----------



## zyntex (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Weiss drucken nicht möglich ?*

Danke, aber so siehts bei mir gar nicht aus


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Weiss drucken nicht möglich ?*

Treiber für den Drucker aktuell?


----------



## zyntex (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Weiss drucken nicht möglich ?*

Alles auf dem neuesten Stand


----------



## lorenco (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schwarz/Weiss drucken nicht möglich ?*

dann schau mal unter erweiterte einstellungen nach.
wenn du das nicht hast dann unter farbeinstellungen.


mfg


----------

